# Here's Ernest(ine) and Mitzie



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

Ernest


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

Ernest again...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

Earnest...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

This is, hopefully, his mate, Mitzie.?


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

Mitzie-Girl again...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

And Mitzers - one more time.?


----------



## Cher (Nov 7, 2004)

Such sweethearts-as in NEW babies to the Mr &amp; Mrs.Buck? (perchance I missed a thread?)

Cher


----------



## NightPoet00 (Nov 7, 2004)

They're so sweet!


----------



## Buck Jones (Nov 7, 2004)

*Cher wrote: *


> Suchsweethearts-as in NEW babies to the Mr &amp; Mrs.Buck? (perchance Imissed a thread?)
> 
> Cher


He is "new" to us, she is not. She(Mitzie) is our formerDutch, Maxie's "widow." Trying to bond her to Ernest,especially with the winter coming and they're both outside rabbits.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorry I got her name wrong, Buck. I can't seem to keep Maizie and Mitzie's names straight.

-Carolyn


----------



## luna21 (Nov 7, 2004)

OMG they are both so precious!!!!!!!!!!!! awwwwww I just want to kiss their noses!!!


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 7, 2004)

They are both so cute! I love dutch rabbits. Someday I will have one to spoil. What kind of bun is Mitzie?

Last week I spent $20 on Flopsy, I bought him a hay rack, timothy hay,a veggie basket(it hangs from the top of they're cage), and babycarrots.


----------



## m.e. (Nov 7, 2004)

oh....my....gosh

They are soooo beautiful. I love them both!!!


----------



## Buck Jones (Nov 7, 2004)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> ...What kind of bun is Mitzie?....


MItzie was rescue shelter rabbit, but I believe she is a Netherdwarfwith Himalayan markings. She weighs in at a little over 4 lbs.

If anyone can identify her breed any better, please do.

Buck


----------



## pamnock (Nov 7, 2004)

Mitzie is a big girl! I'm thinkingthere may have been some lop cross in the background. Herface has a lop look to it and her size indicates she's not purebreddwarf. Since the color is rare in lops, Netherlands (and MiniRex) have been crossed in to get the color.

Pam


----------



## Fergi (Nov 7, 2004)

Buck,

You have such beautiful buns! and now that you know Ernestis a Ernestine I am sure they both will be living more peaceful lives.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Pepper (Nov 7, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Earnest...


This rabbit looks like the one I rescued from my Aunt's house.


----------



## Buck Jones (Nov 7, 2004)

*pamnock wrote:*


> Mitzie is a big girl! I'm thinking there may havebeen some lop cross in the background. Her face has a loplook to it and her size indicates she's not purebred dwarf.Since the color is rare in lops, Netherlands (and Mini Rex)have been crossed in to get the color.
> 
> Pam


Thanks for your considered judgment, Pamela. Perhaps,someday, when I figure out how to post pictures on line, I'll post apicture of her "alleged" sister, Maizie, who is a black broken doe thatlooks nothing like Mitzie.

buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Nov 7, 2004)

*Fergi wrote: *


> Buck,
> 
> You have such beautiful buns! and now that you know Ernestis a Ernestine I am sure they both will be living more peaceful lives.
> 
> Fergi's mom


Well, we may still try to affect a bonding just on theprinciples of company and sharing a better hutch than the oneErnest(ine) came in. I would feel a lot better if Ernest(ine)was to spend the winter in one of my hutches, as they are betterconstructed, more weatherproof, and I suspect, warmer.

But, the buns may have a mind of their own, though,eh?

Buck


----------



## pamnock (Nov 7, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Thanks for your considered judgment, Pamela. Perhaps,someday, when I figure out how to post pictures on line, I'll post apicture of her "alleged" sister, Maizie, who is a black broken doe thatlooks nothing like Mitzie.
> 
> buck




Another useful clue(Maizie'sbroken coloration),which would also lend to the fact that there is a possible lopbackground, as brokens are rather uncommon in the NetherlandDwarfs. The mix could indeed have produced babies that looknothing alike.



Pam


----------



## BunnyMommy (Nov 8, 2004)

Ernestine and Mitzi are both beautiful!

I'm still in shock over Ernest(ine)'s newly discovered "secret"! :?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 8, 2004)

About this "secret"I had to read through this post three times and still didn't know whereI got lost! :XSo then being the very intelligent person Ikeep assuming that I am, I went looking for another thread to findaccurate and up to date information. :X:XFor others who mightalso be lost...Buck will tell you the whole story on another threadabout you never know how the day will turn out. 

Back to more pleasant matters. Whatbeautiful babies! I love this shot! She looks so sweet! 







Just out of curiosity, did you buyanother bun like Maxi to try to help Mitzie adjust easier, or was itcoincidence?

Raspberry


----------



## Buck Jones (Nov 8, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Just out of curiosity, did you buyanother bun like Maxi to try to help Mitzie adjust easier, or was itcoincidence?
> 
> Raspberry


Didn't buy "him." Local people's son "outgrew" the rabbit,which was an Easter Rabbit two years ago. We fostered "him."

Yes, we wanted to provide companionship for Mitzie and I waslooking for another bun to carry around in my front back, whichErnest(ine) does well. It seems the rabbits who adapted bestto the carry around scenario in the past for us have all been Dutches,so I thought it might work. Does, just the sex is differentthis time.LOL

Missy/Calbert/Mitzie, Mickie/Maizie will only stand for the pack for ashort while, then they become fidgety and start scratching and/ornibbling at the pack. Ernest(ine) enjoys the ride, and seemsto enjoy the attention. A pet communicator I met at a localpet expo claimed Ernest(ine) was quite intriqued by all the activitygoing on around at the expo, and darned if (s)he didn't seem like (s)hereally did seem interested in everything and had no fear with thedozens of dogs milling about, either.

Pet communicator did not "pick up" that "he" was a she,though. Heheh. Fortunately, I had not engaged hisprofessional services and was not out any money for our littleconversation.

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 8, 2004)

ThisErnest(ine)/(s)he stuff may take a little getting used to, huhBuck?



Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 8, 2004)

Is she a Siamese breed? I can't think of the name of it right now, having major brain blockage today. 

Beautiful rabbits though. I want a Dutch too, love those markings. Okok, I want about every rabbit breed known to man. Especialy a Flemishso watch yourself Carolyn.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2004)

Love Mitzie's tail too!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 8, 2004)

Great Butt shot!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2004)

OO love all the pictures of the lovely ladies


----------



## Cher (Nov 9, 2004)

Only here could we exclaim

*GREAT BUTT SHOT!!* and know there are many more nodding in agreement around the world...

since I definitely did  lol

Cher


----------



## Lissa (Nov 9, 2004)

They are both pretty bunnies. Mitzi is stunning.  She looks kinda like Lenci.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 9, 2004)

What is this colouring called on a bunny?


----------



## Lissa (Nov 9, 2004)

Black pointed white, right? Isn't there another name to?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Nov 9, 2004)

I think that they usually call this coloring Himalayan markings.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2004)

Lissa, 

It's so funny you picked up on how Lenci and Mitzie lookalike. I think about that often and wondered if you'd sayanything. Lenci just has longer hair. Both girlsare beautiful.





-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 9, 2004)

Himalayan! Yes that's it!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 9, 2004)

I love Ernest(ine)s expression in this picture. It must be somethingDutch rabbits have in common, as Pernod often lays down with this lookon her face. Both rabbits are beautifulGIRLS!!!!!- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying for Mitzie. :bigtears:

Poor little baby.

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 11, 2005)

What happened to Mitzy ????


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2005)

She's lost her eyesight, losing weight...she'sgiving up. :sad: She misses Carl too much. Poor Charlotte hastried everything. Mitzie will be joining Carl soon.

:bigtears:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2005)

Please keep Charlotte in your prayers. She's having a hard time saying good-bye to Mitzers.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh no, that's horrible news!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 11, 2005)

Poor Mitzie and poor Charlotte. I knowshe gave her the very best of care. Mitzie just wants to goto her daddy.

Praying for her safe delivery,

Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh wow...thats sad...


----------



##  (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh My I didnt realize therewas a problem , Im so sorry Charlotte and Carolyn. this is not going to be an easy passing for anyone ,

Charlotte : Please read this to Mitzie : 

Mitzie sweetheart , Know andunderstand we love you dearly ,If you feel the needto go to Carl it is alright , We understand ,Justknow you have the option to also stay here , withUs , We love you dearly and will trust your choice.


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Charlotte I am so sorry I am surethat MItzie holds you in a special place in heart for love and care youhave shown her. I will pray for her safe and comfortable return to herpoppa! ray:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 11, 2005)

:bigtears:I'm so sorry this is happening.


----------



## JimD (Oct 11, 2005)

:tears2:


----------



## dootsmom (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone, Thank you for your kindwords. Gypsy....I read her what you hadwritten just before I got on the Van (sobbing), at 1pm. Sheis still hanging on. She's in the house, on a verycomfortable, soft, bathmat. She is not in any visibledistress or pain. I gave her some romaine which she has onlymoved about, not eaten. This is so sad. I know thatif she does decide to go, Buck is waiting for her.I want her to stay but, it's not up to me.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2005)

Poor Mitzie, don't giveup. Charlotte love you so much. Buck willstill be watching over you. Remember the treebranches that you loved to eat.

Rainbows!


----------



##  (Oct 11, 2005)

:hug:for you,times like these are never easy . I al sosorry for your pain .ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, this is so sad. Charlotte, I'm sosorry, but I'm sure Mitzie knows how much you have done for her. I willbe praying for you both ray:

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 11, 2005)

:bigtears:Charlotte, I am so sorry. Thisis heartbreaking. Mitzie knows you love her. I am praying very hard forboth you and Mitzie. :hug:for both you and Mitzie.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ariel (Oct 11, 2005)

Mitzie, 

Wishing you strength and hope to continue on where ever you chooseto be, whether you stay here or you join Buck, he will see you atRianbow Brindge.

Your friend Bindy.


Charlotte, I will keep you in my thoughts, and will be senidng you warmstrong positive thoughts. Ariel xoxo (((((hugs)))) for Mitzie from meas well.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2005)

Dearest Charlotte,

You know that even before Buck died, and the two of you had spokenabout taking his little ones, he was so content with You being the oneto look after his babies. I can hear his voice as clear as day saying,"I won't give them to anyone I don't trust where I didn't think they'dlive happy and without love. It's such a relief for me to know that'dootsmom' is taking them. It's a big burden off of my mind." He saidthat when he was in the hospital and I had put up that first postsaying that he felt he needed to rehome them. 

Part of me wonders if he chose to die before the day came where he hadto see his rabbits taken out of the yard. He was extremely sad aboutthat, but he knew he was dying and that his time was near. He was veryvery tired. You picked up on that immediately. The two of you, Buck andyou, had such an understanding of your love for rabbits and eachother's depth of that love. What a special friendship you had. The twoof you didn't have to say much to know where the other was coming from.Losing Mitzie is almost like losing a piece of Buck again. 
God knows that she has lived out these past few months with as muchlove and comfort as anyone could give. Whenever Buck used to talk abouther, he'd always say, "She such a sweetie." He was so concerned thatshe'd go downhill after Maxie died. As long as she had her daddy, shewas fine to live 'alone'. She had had a partner before Maxie, then hepassed. Then Maxie, and he passed, then her Daddy passed. A Girl canonly take so much heartache. 

Buck was grateful for your friendship, your extreme gratitude atadopting 3 of his 5 rabbits, your understanding, compassion, and love.He died knowing that his babies would be well taken care of, and theyare.

It's proof that Mitzie's grateful to for hanging on as she has. Whenthe time is right, her last wish will be granted...to be happy,healthy, and with "her boys" again. 

Thank you from the bottom of Buck's heart for the peace of mind yougave him. You were a true friend to the end. He and I knew you'd fallin love with her because she is such a good little girl. 

Please give her a kiss on the head from me. Tell her that when she'swith her Dad again to make sure they take some time to visit TuckerTown.

When Buck needed help, you were the first one to answer the call. Hewill always love and watch over you. Although he's not in the physicalform anymore, he's still Buck and carries the love and special feelingswith him.

"Just another chapter, Dear." is what one of the last things he said to me in his final email to me.

I love you and thank you for what you did for Buck, The Missus, and hislittle babies. You are truly One in A Million. I'm honored and blessedto know someone as wonderful as you. 

:kiss: 

-Carolyn


----------



## dootsmom (Oct 11, 2005)

Dearest Friends, I am sad to say thatMitzi passed, quietly, a few minutes ago. She isnow with "her true love", happy &amp; healthy again.Thank you all for your expressions of love &amp; caring.It means do much. Thank you all. Hard totype.....back soon.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry. But I know you did the best anybody could for her. She is where she belongs now- with Buck.

:rose:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2005)

I am sorry.

You can see Rainbow Bridge light up with all it's colour as Mitzie jumps into Bucks arms.

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 11, 2005)

At peace at last...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2005)

She finally is where she wanted to be all along.

:bigtears:

* * * * * * * * * *

My prayers and thoughts are with You, Charlotte.

:rose:

Love always,
-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2005)

I know that she's with Buck right now and happy.


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry Charlotte! You can rest easyknowing she is with her"true love" and im sure their firstconversation is going to be about the amazing care you took of her!

:heart:rest easy Mitzie!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

My heart goes out to you Charlotte . . .

Sleep well Mitzie 

Pam


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Charlotte. She was so lucky to have you during these last months.

:heart:

Laura


----------



## Shuu (Oct 12, 2005)

:rose:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 12, 2005)

:bigtears:


----------



## ariel (Oct 12, 2005)

:bigtears:Oh Charolette, I have no words at all except she was so verylucky to have you care for her, she knew you cared and so did Buck(that is why he entrusted her to your care).

I will be thinking of you.

:rose:


----------



## JimD (Oct 12, 2005)

:bigtears:.....prayers and good thoughts sent your way.



....binkie free Mitzie :jumpingbunny::rainbow:



~Jim


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know what to say.  I'm so deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

May I ask how old she was?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

We don't know, Lissa. She was a rescue.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh gosh! I'm so sorry Charlotte. 

Mitzie was such a beautiful girl.

Run to your Daddy sweetheart, hes beenwaiting for you!

Vickie


----------



## dootsmom (Oct 12, 2005)

This is one of the last pictures of her thatwere taken Oct. 3rd. She is out in the pen withWinter. Mickey is outside, telling them that they areinvading his space. She already had, at this point, begun tostop eating. I had hoped that she would bond with Winter tobring her out of her "funk". Although she tolerated him, shereally didn't want his company.





She will be buried today, in the front yard, under one of the treesthat I got from the Missus' on Saturday. She is alreadymissed as she was the first to greet me when I came home or wentoutside. 

On a lighter note, all the "hutch buns" are now inside forthe winter. Mickey had his first encounter with the Shop-Vaclast night. He thought he was going to attack the hose thatinvaded his territory, and win!! After a short"butt suck", he gave up!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

:bigtears:

So sad. :sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Mitzie...she hadwonderful care and knows how much she was loved.....she just needed tobe with her daddy again... 

Thank you for the "butt suck" story tho...that was cute!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 12, 2005)

Charlotte,I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you.Rightnow she's telling Buck all the wonderful things you did for her. She'swith her daddy now. 

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 12, 2005)

I am so very sorry. Rest easy knowing that she is re-united with Buck and her beloved Maxie. God Bless, Mitzie!

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 12, 2005)

Aw I am so sorry for your lost of Mitzie. She is now in her daddy's arms cuddling all over again. She truly misses her daddy.

Binkie free:runningrabbit: Mitzie :jumpingbunny:Binkie free:bunnyangel:


----------



##  (Oct 12, 2005)

Charlotte : 

my heart is breaking here , I amso sorry for this huge loss , 

The day of pain is now over 

The day of loss has come to an end 

today Miss Mitzie goes home to Meet her Best Friend .


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 12, 2005)

Charlotte: I cannot begin to express mysympathy. She was so lucky to have you in her life, for nomatter how short a time. You gave her incredible care, Buckknew that you would, that is why he sent her to you. I knowBuck knows you gave her all the care in the world. She iswith him again and I'm sure they are smiling down together tonight.

Blessed be little Mitzie.

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 12, 2005)

I am so sorry for this sad loss.
God bless you and grant you peace of heart.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Mitzie. I guess she was in a hurry to get to Buck.


__________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## JimD (Oct 13, 2005)

pretty gurl!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mitzie -- she is in no pain now.



rangepansy:


----------

